

Anonymous hits Westboro - flashmedium
http://boingboing.net/2012/12/17/anonymous-declares-religious-w.html
This is beautiful...
======
ColinWright
This submission seems to have all the HN discussion of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4929061>

Here are some of the other submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4930071>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4933274>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4933324>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4933501>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4934413>

